# Performed music in front of a lot of people!



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

I just joined this site and noticed there is a lot of negativity. A lot of people feel hopeless. As I've been commenting on posts, I also thought that I should post something positive. It kind of makes me nervous to do this lol but I will. I'm a musician and though this happened last year, I never took the time to really praise myself for doing it. Maybe it will motivate someone to do something similar if they are having trouble. I play violin and I'm in my school orchestra but I had never preformed alone (technically with a friend but I was the only one playing a violin). I actually performed on stage in front of people! It was really tough at first. I was very anxious but I did it! My advice. Incorporate your passions to help you overcome your social anxiety. Since then I've been able to post videos of myself playing on YouTube where as before, I was too nervous to do so. I've also been able to play at my college on the weekend. It's a great way to meet people because I find I'm less anxious, especially after I start playing for a bit. Next step is to go to a street corner and start playing.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Awesome, I play classical violin as well. It is one of the few things that I don't get stage fright over and where I don't get so concerned about showing emotion since I'm so concentrated on trying to nail every note. Have you ever thought about going professional and playing for weddings? Because it really helps with the anxiety. I find that it's harder to play in front of peers, so playing for a group of various ages is good practice. Plus getting paid is awesome.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey well done! I used to play the violin in high school and I was a part of the school orchestra where I performed in a few school concerts. I only ever played solo in concert once when I was 13.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice, I never really got into playing an instrument though.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Damn right i know the feeling...
Playing in a club with all the peoples watching you, concentrate as much as you can with all your synths and gear.
I remember for my first live act in a club my hands were shaking when moving the faders from the mixing table  .


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I like what you said about incorporating our passions to overcome SA


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Max Seigel said:


> My advice. Incorporate your passions to help you overcome your social anxiety.


Sounds like great advice to me. I will give it a try when go out for some photography on Monday :smile2:


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

This was over a year ago, is he still here? still playing music?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good for you. I play symphonic orchestral music and love it. I have played in front of thousands of people. Very terrifying!


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

relm1 said:


> Good for you. I play symphonic orchestral music and love it. I have played in front of thousands of people. Very terrifying!


Cool! Which instrument do you play?


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

Forgot to mention that I played at my first gig at a local bar a couple months ago!

Here is a video of us:


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Max Seigel said:


> Forgot to mention that I played at my first gig at a local bar a couple months ago!
> 
> Here is a video of us:


Nice job! You sound good and seem like a natural performer. I play the bass trombone.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

I played my first show about two months ago. I play guitar in a death metal band. I gave up on the idea I would ever play a show years ago. Its pretty nice to remember how important that goal was to me.



Overdrive said:


> Damn right i know the feeling...
> Playing in a club with all the peoples watching you, concentrate as much as you can with all your synths and gear.
> I remember for my first live act in a club my hands were shaking when moving the faders from the mixing table  .


My legs were shaking so bad during the first song we played. I remember that feeling distinctly.


----------

